# Fold-over vs. Clam6800 or the like



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am getting a ice house for xmas, and am looking for some thoughts along a little different line. I am routinely going to be taking 3 kids along, and am struggling a bit with what kind of house will work best.

The Frabill Triplex that Chris has a great price on would be the most comfortable for me and a couple of kids, but how to they compare as far as basic stillfishing goes? I can see a couple of guys jigging and being active in there, but you know a bunch of kids are going to want to have two rods each down. Seems to me in the foldovers you can only fish in one side of the house, where the old styles you sit in the middle and fish on both sides???

Anyone have recomendation for me?? Looking at a cool one from Otter that folds out from both sides of the sled that makes a 12x6 area with the seats. But it is going to be very expensive. Clam has one the 1060 or somthing that has a floor in the middle and then you fish off both ends. That looks ok too. I like the idea of a floor.

If it was just me and a kid, a foldover would be great I think, but I could have a wife and 3 kids along. Any thoughts???

Tom


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Your best bet is to build an 8x6 or 12x6 out of plywood. vcholms' dad built one and its a real dandy when he hauls his family out on the ice. Two doors, room for 12 holes or something like that. I think a custom wood/tarp set up is good for you and three kids. May have to "go outside the box" on this particular set up.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw one of the new clams (I think) that has a zipper in the back of the house allowing two houses to be joined together back to back. That way when the kids aren't along you will have one house.....when they come along you'll have two or one big one....zipped together. Not sure on the brand. They were blue canvas colored though. Great job on the PLOTS this year.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

While a homebuilt folding shack, like a 6x8 or 8x8 (a 4x8 with one or two wings), might be an option, what do you want for portability?? With any of these homebuilt shacks you are going to have to drive to your spot, they are just too heavy. The large fold-overs or full floored shacks are also heavy, but are much easier to pull. When you have a lot of snow on the ice, anything but a one-man is tough to pull though. I'd say the Clam 1060 would be your best bet (Or something close to that). Four of you should be good to go for space, and I agree, with kids a floor is almost a must. The only thing I don't care for on these types of shacks is that the two sled halves are hinged in the middle, thus there is a large ridge in the middle of the shack when it is folded out. Something to get used to is all. THe Otter you mention is real nice, but $$$$$$$$$. I don't know if it would be your best option (if we are talking about the same one, a sled that has flip overs for both sides). Kids will probably want to go from side to side, and that will mean climbing through the sled, back and forth. I recently purchased a Trap Guide (2 man) and am really impressed with the overall quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

You are right on with my dilema Traxion... The 1060 looks pretty good right now. If I go with the otter, I will have 850 no shipping in by the time I get shack, sled, and seats, unless I am not seeing something. And you are right they will want to move back and forth. Sounds like you have been here before.

My only other thought is this same shack is about the same cost as the 1060 but has no floor. but it is 2 feet longer. 6x12 vs 6x10. Wondering about the possiblility of the shack without the sled and maybe by a rubber mat for the floor??? Anyone have any experiance? I have used the big homebuilts, and the only problem is the weight and I would like to get it in a vehicle. Most big homebuilts I have seen are a real bugger to get in a pickup, let alone a suburban.

THanks for any thoughts.

Oh, I have seen the double traps, and they look neat, but they are not far in price from the big double sled??? Probably no perfect answer here.

Thanks all.

Tom


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Another though is an Eskmo, I just looked at them and they didn't seem too bad. A 4 man (Lodge they call it) or the 6 man (Outpost). I think they retail for about $480 and $650. I hear you on the Otter houses, I was going to order one but with the seat and all, it was just oo much money. Then the Trap Guide dropped to $350, so it was an easy choice. Also, I haven't found any good pics of the Eskimos folded down, might have to look a bit. Also, I think Bread Anderson on here may have one, I recall seeing a pic of him in a larger Eskimo, might be worth giving him a shout. One the no floor note, what about some good ol' green indoor/outdoor carpet?? I put my feet one some of it in my shack.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tom a rubber backed mat makes a good floor. I have seen and been in houses that have the long turf type stuff laying on the ice. The turf grass allows for water and snow to melt and run off to the edge. Helps in keeping the feet warm also.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I pulled the trigger. The wife saw the Eskimo Outpost at Sportsmens warehouse and thought that was about the best thing she could imagine. Expensive, but it should last for a long time. Can fish six, and will fit in the back of my suburban. Wish the sled was 4 inches shorter, but nothing else to do. It is 12x6 and sets up in 2 minutes flat, even with the wife helping. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend.

Tom


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i am pretty sure that fieldhunter is talking about the fish traps, same brand as a clam, different style house. really looks like a nice system being able to hook up a couple fish traps back to back...


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds good, hope you like it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

